

Smart Drugs - Academics, musicians, even poker champs use pills to sharpen their minds, legally - nickb
http://www.latimes.com/news/science/la-sci-braindoping20dec20,1,7766974,full.story?coll=la-news-science&ctrack=1&cset=true

======
gourneau
I think it would have been valuable if the articles at least mentioned the
word nootropics if you are interested there is a lot more to learn about this
topic: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nootropic>

------
skmurphy
There are more YC news comments on this article here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=92136>

There was also an article in Nature this month called "Professor's Little
Helper" folowed by an active forum discussion that covered some of the same
ground as the LA Times article

"Professor's Little Helper"
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v450/n7173/full/4501157...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v450/n7173/full/4501157a.html)

Nature forum discussion
<http://network.nature.com/forums/naturenewsandopinion/816>

------
mattmaroon
Here's the article with no paywall:

[http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/chi-
brain_dop...](http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/chi-
brain_dopingdec20,1,5606631.story?ctrack=1&cset=true)

~~~
rms
That one still wanted a login... this one worked from bugmenot whereas all the
latimes bugmenots were broken

Username: mail340660@10minutemail.com

Password: loginssuck

~~~
mattmaroon
Strange I'm getting it for free. I found it on Paul Phillips journal a couple
days before it was posted here.

------
iamelgringo
All the drugs that they're talking about are some form of amphetamine. The
idea isn't new, it's been around since coffe was discovered by the west in the
1500's, and other forms have been popular since Jack Kerouac typed "On the
Road" while high on benzedrene.

The only thing new about this is that it's now prescribed and more culturally
appropriate.

~~~
kingkongrevenge
> some form of amphetamine ... since coffe was discovered

Caffeine is not really a stimulant. It primarily works as a drowsiness
suppressant; it doesn't even measurably do much if you're well rested.
Caffeine is not in remotely the same league as amphetamines and other
stimulants.

~~~
imsteve
You're a moron.

~~~
imsteve
Downvote me, he's still a moron.

